# woods rifle question



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

I hunt deer with a .30-30 in the thick woods. The longest shot I've ever taken was about 75 yards. My rifle currently has a 3x9 scope on it.

I'm thinking about possibly replacing it with a 1x scout scope (long eye relief) mounted completely in front of the hammer. I'm thinking this would do two things for me:

1. More compact overall rifle with easier access to the exposed hammer.
2. Make follow up shots in the thick woods easier, be able to keep both eyes open, follow a running deer, etc.

What do you guys think? Good or bad idea, and why?

p.s. I had a deer run right under me after I shot it, and couldn't get on it for a second shot. That's when I started thinking I KNOW I could have hit it with my shotgun, you know, both eyes open, swing with it and bang, just like a greenhead.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Learn to shoot your scope with both eyes open regardless of power. Equipement is no substitute for experience.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Scope application in thick woods can be a problem. Besides seeing the deer you also see every twig and stick in the rifle path. Even on 3 power this would be difficult at the ranges you noted. I would suggest 3 things if I could.

1) Try to use the open sights on your rifle and remove the scope totally.

2) Or, go to a Reddot or aimpoint system. This would be mounted far ahead of your hammer movement area. Drawback is that you should turn on the reddot when you see movement in the field. This has NO magnification unless you purchase the 2X system.

3) Replace your 3x9 with a 1.5 pistol scope. I attached a 1.5 power pistol scope on my dads Winchester 30-30 (long eye releif). In the years he used this he had taken several nice deer. This was in thick woods of Northern Mn. He had NO problems with this system.

Take care
jP


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It's a sin to put a scope on a turdy-turdy! eace:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy said:


> It's a sin to put a scope on a turdy-turdy! eace:


Why do you suppose they drilled/tapped your Marlin? Is it so you can remove the plug screws for increased cooling during 30-30 prairie dog sessions?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Good idea!! You know a turdy-turdy is a HELL of a prairie vermin rifle. :lol:

I have also "drilled and tapped" things I probably should not have. Just because they are there doesn't mean you should use them. :wink:


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks for your thoughts JP. I was thinking about taking the 3x9 off and doing some shooting with open sites just to see how it works for me. I bought this rifle used about 12 years ago and it came with the scope on it. I haven't shot open sites since Boy Scouts back in the 80's.

I know I read an article on the Aimpoint system, I think the military was using them. I'll check into it some more.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Keep this in the back of your mind. There is some new bullets out for the 30-30 that make this more a 200 yard round than the old 75 yard round! These are more of a rubber tipped bullet so they may be loaded in the tube magazine without fear of ignition. With this your 3x9 would be handy to leave on? 
It all depends on what you want to use this rifle for?

Aren't decisions fun!

jP


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't think a scope is very needed on a 30/30, especially in brush. Go iron sites or get a low power pistol scope like JP suggested.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Do a forward mounted scope! I tried one out a few years ago when savage offered thier scout rifle and I loved it. It had a 2 -7 power scope but I don't remember the brand. It was like shootind a rifle with open sights but faster because you didn't have to line up the front and rear sight.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

If it were me, I'd lose the scope all together and go with the open sights. If you can't hit a deer at 75 yards with open sights, you need more practice. Taking the scope off will give you quicker sight acquisition and as you said, you could leave both eyes open. Do you have a good place to go chase jack-rabbits. They make great practice for shooting at running targets. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

nhunter, although it doesn't sound like a problem for the OP, keep in mind that some of us due to age or eye sight or both can no longer use open sights no matter how much practice. Scauphunter73 take a second or closer look at the red dot sights. I think a lot of people think of the cheap $30 sights sold at WalMart when a red dot is mentioned. Some of today's quality red dot sights cost as much if not more than a high quality scope. I have one on a 357 mag lever and a 30-30, with a 3 moa dot and I really like them. Faster, compact and easier to use than any set of open sights you will ever have. Soon as I get around to it I intend to change both rifles over to a Scout Scope setup with a red dot or scope setting up front and a set of ghost rings on both guns.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Gohon,

You are right.  I didn't think of it that way. I apologize.

Peace? :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ah hell!! If you can't keep a clear front sight post.......it may be time to "hang er up" :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Just hang in there Jiffy and some day you'll reach that point, maybe. Not sure a red dot would ever be of any benefit to you though after reading some of your friends posts on your present 20/20 vision shooting. Maybe that will change when you reach puberty....... :lol:

nhunter, no apology necessary. Just pointing out some of us old farts don't see as well as we once did.....


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh, pishaw... I had a good family friend who hunted open sites his whole life, he took deer up to 150 yards with those iron sites. He passed away about a montha nd a half ago, though . But still, he was old could still hit a pie plate at 150 yards with open sites. I guess his eye site must have been better than others, though. Also, the deer I took this year was with open sites at 120 yards with my muzzleloader. Not only that but I was just uncurling from a nap under a little oak tree and had that "I'm up but not awake" kind of eyesite... that can't be a whole lot better than old people vision, can it?


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

thanks for your thoughts guys!!


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

I would possibly look into ghost ring sights for that particular application. but thats just me i am also thinking about them for my marlin 1895.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i shot red dots alot in the army, and i always had to question the parralax that you could create with that much eye relief, combined with that wide a f.o.v.. i like the scout style, and am planning on basing a rifle around a scout scope, but i feel that with red dots, a solid, and consistent cheek weld, and good sight picture comes more into play. during practice, its easy to pay attention, but in the field, when things start happeining, even the most ingrained muscle memory can go out the window. if anyone can tell me my feelings on red dots are unfounded, id like to know, it would give me alot more confidence in them.


----------

